# FUMC



## syntaX (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey Guys, 

There are lots of threads and discussions on joining Shifa, Cmh, Army and IIMC ... I was wondering if anyone here got into Foundation University? (class of 2015)
Would be great knowing anyone whose got into fumc this year .... Anyone? #grin


----------



## irumaz (Feb 12, 2010)

i did 
going to amc thou ...


----------



## syntaX (Jun 16, 2010)

lol, i meant anyone who is joining FUMC this year?


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

syntaX said:


> lol, i meant anyone who is joining FUMC this year?


 

I AM - inshAllah #grin


----------



## syntaX (Jun 16, 2010)

.. Anymore up for FUMC? :s



blueray said:


> I AM - inshAllah #grin





#wink


----------



## qaisar1214 (Aug 14, 2010)

i have deposited fee for fumc.
is fumc better than cmh lahore?


----------



## syntaX (Jun 16, 2010)

qaisar1214 said:


> i have deposited fee for fumc.
> is fumc better than cmh lahore?



Sounds good.#grin
To the best of my knowledge, FUMC in islamabad is like cmh in Lahore.Both run by the Rtd Army people.
THere isnt much of a difference. I personally rank both the same.
Again, its just an opinion.


----------



## SafiLatif (Dec 22, 2010)

hey!!..I got in too....class of 2015....anyone else??


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

SafiLatif said:


> hey!!..I got in too....class of 2015....anyone else??



Congrats man, Join the club #wink
... You on the open merit list or the expatriates?


----------



## SafiLatif (Dec 22, 2010)

thnx..#happy 
...I am on the expatriate list....what about you?...


----------



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

I got admission in Foundation University on Expatriate Seat. And In Riphah, i got on merit. So I opted for the Latter.


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

SafiLatif said:


> thnx..#happy
> ...I am on the expatriate list....what about you?...


Awessome! .. I'm on the expatriate list too man:happy:
11 on the first?


----------



## xhedwig (Sep 27, 2010)

i got in! 

hey, when do classes start at fumc?


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

xhedwig said:


> i got in!
> 
> hey, when do classes start at fumc?



10th of Jan - Have you received your letter yet?


----------



## xhedwig (Sep 27, 2010)

blueray said:


> 10th of Jan - Have you received your letter yet?


nope haven't yet. 

will that have all the uniform and book info as well?


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

xhedwig said:


> nope haven't yet.
> 
> will that have all the uniform and book info as well?


It's got this congratulations thingy on one side and on the other it's got a HUGE list of books maan #dull .. 
Dude, you better call their admissions office and inquire about your letter. Which city are you from? and are you going to be staying at the hostel?


----------



## xhedwig (Sep 27, 2010)

blueray said:


> It's got this congratulations thingy on one side and on the other it's got a HUGE list of books maan #dull ..
> Dude, you better call their admissions office and inquire about your letter. Which city are you from? and are you going to be staying at the hostel?


I won't be in hostel... I live in DHA so ill be off campus I guess. 

I called them today and I need to go tomorrow to pick up my letter.


----------

